# The Wellington I Aeroplane Two Pegasus XVIII Engines Pilot Notes 1st Edition



## ed straker (May 1, 2014)

Can anybody help me please?....I'm after a download or a copy of the Pilot Notes,Edition 1 for the Vickers Wellington bomber Mk1,searching around there are plenty of copies of the 2nd Edition Wellington III version on Ebay and such like but I need a copy on the Mk1,can anybody assist?


----------

